# Question On Lubricating Canister Seals.....



## Brentt700 (Mar 14, 2013)

Okay.....I have tried this before with mediocre luck and wondering how most of you are doing this. I know a lot of you are using vasoline on the seals, so we'll use this as the basis of what we will use on them. My question is.....do you pull the o-rings off and coat liberally all around the seal and THEN re-seat it onto the head OR do you seat the dry o-ring into the groove and coat the seal with vasoline once it's sitting in it's groove on the filter's head? I am wondering if I am doing it wrong and that is why I have had 50/50 luck with this. I am getting new seals for stock and mainly for one of the 205's that has had an issue sealing no matter WHAT I do as I have also been told by a LFS manager that the seals usually only last a year and a half anyways until they shrink or deteriorate.....which I find hard to believe. They must last longer than this! Anyways....can someone give me some ideas on how they apply their vasoline to their o-rings? Do it while the o-ring is seated or do it while the o-ring is off in your hand and THEN seat it on the filter head??


----------



## mambee (Apr 13, 2003)

Several members have stated that Vasoline is petroleum based and will degrade rubber o-rings, even though my Eheim canisters came with little tubs marked Vasoline. I purchased silicone grease (you can find it on Amazon) which I will be using in the future.

I pull out the o-ring, clean off any debris, and then liberally grease it before plopping it back in. This seems to work for me.

Mike


----------



## Brentt700 (Mar 14, 2013)

Thank you for the response, Mike. I was hoping someone would say something even though it was a somewhat "dumb" or boring question. I have had a bear of a time getting one of my 205's to seal and getting a new o-ring was my last resort and I hope it works. I am just curious as to how many people pull OFF their o-rings and grease them up versus how many people seat the o-rings then apply the grease after the o-ring is seated. I tried both ways various times and it seemed like it made no difference in stopping my trickle. Tried it dry too with no luck.

I am just curious which is the most popular way to grease the o-rings......on or off the filter heads. So far you say off the head then install. Makes sense. Thanks again for the response!


----------



## smitty814 (Sep 27, 2012)

I grease them up in place.


----------



## Brentt700 (Mar 14, 2013)

Thanks Smitty! That's what I want to know. Who does what. I am hoping for a majority versus a minority and hoping a bunch more people chime in on this. I know it seems like a dumb question and why would I be interested in wanting to know or care about what the majority of people do, but I tell you.......I went through an hour or so of some not fun times trying to get this ******* 205 filter to seal and with NO luck, so I am VERY curious as to what most people's procedure is when lubricating their o-rings on their own filters when they open them up and close them.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I find it easiest to remove the o-ring/seal, clean it and apply a very light film of lube, though I have also just used a cotton swab to apply a bit of lube on occasion.

As far as which lube to use, I defer to the particular manufacturer's recommendation for their filter. Some recommend a silicone based lubricant, some don't specify what to use and Eheim suggests regular Vaseline as a substitute to their proprietary lube that only seems to come with the filter. I've also used generic plumbers o-ring grease for potable water though I find it a bit sticky/tacky .


----------



## Mschn99 (Dec 24, 2012)

I just lube it as it sits. I put a little on them every time i take it apart.


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

I use vaseline on my eheims but only when I notice an issue or when replacing a seal - not as a maintenance item. Though maybe I should think about doing so annually. hmmm.

Nevertheless, I remove the entire seal, clean it, give it a liberal coating, install it, and wipe off any extra goop, leaving a good coat on all surfaces.

As to the LFS concept of seals lasting but a year, remember who will make money if you replace them frequently.


----------



## ozman (Sep 7, 2012)

nodima said:


> I use vaseline on my eheims but only when I notice an issue or when replacing a seal - not as a maintenance item. Though maybe I should think about doing so annually. hmmm.
> 
> Nevertheless, I remove the entire seal, clean it, give it a liberal coating, install it, and wipe off any extra goop, leaving a good coat on all surfaces.
> 
> As to the LFS concept of seals lasting but a year, remember who will make money if you replace them frequently.


agreed re the lfs concept of seals. perhaps a little off the subject but is still about o-rings and vasoline.
i had a swimming pool that i used vasoline on o-rings and they actually stretched in size. so i went for a recomended o-ring grease that did'nt do that.
however i do'nt know how that would affect fish tanks. on my last i used a little vegetable oil and had no probs in three years. not saying that is going to work longer as i had to give up at that time


----------



## fmueller (Jan 11, 2004)

I have used Eheim classic series canister filters ever since I started in the hobby back in 1977. I have never lubricated an O-ring. In fact, the idea never even occurred to me until reading this thread. I don't think I'll start with it now. The wrong grease could easily contribute to deteriorating the rubber. I had filters run for well over ten years and they never needed an O-ring replaced. In addition, working in a chemistry research lab I have seen plenty of accidents caused by O-rings sliding out of place due to greasing. It might not be a big deal with canister filters, but generally O-rings and grease are not a good match!


----------



## Wilson33 (Feb 19, 2008)

I have had 2 Eheim 2217 filters running for 12 years now and I have never lubricated the O-rings. They still work great.


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

fmueller said:


> I have used Eheim classic series canister filters ever since I started in the hobby back in 1977. I have never lubricated an O-ring. In fact, the idea never even occurred to me until reading this thread. I don't think I'll start with it now. The wrong grease could easily contribute to deteriorating the rubber. I had filters run for well over ten years and they never needed an O-ring replaced. In addition, working in a chemistry research lab I have seen plenty of accidents caused by O-rings sliding out of place due to greasing. It might not be a big deal with canister filters, but generally O-rings and grease are not a good match!


I take it you've never had the joys of a pro 2 leaking at the priming button, then?

Funny, the more I read about the Eheim classic series, the better they sound to me. Seems that many of the new and improved models have come and gone, yet those still chug along...


----------



## fmueller (Jan 11, 2004)

nodima said:


> I take it you've never had the joys of a pro 2 leaking at the priming button, then?


What's a "priming button"? 



nodima said:


> Funny, the more I read about the Eheim classic series, the better they sound to me. Seems that many of the new and improved models have come and gone, yet those still chug along...


You got it! Eheim started producing their filters in 1963. Water entered the bottom of a canister, passed through the media, and a pump on top of the canister returned the water to the tank. The concept has remained unchanged in the classic series. In fact, my first filter bought in 1977 (a 2213) is identical to the filters you buy today, except for the styling of the pump head, which has been modernized and waterproofed. If you still had the canister of a 1977 model 2213, I bet you could snap a pump head made in 2013 on it without a hitch. The filter has remained unchanged!

If you can manufacture and sell a rather high-end technical product unchanged for 50 years, you must be doing something right!


----------



## mambee (Apr 13, 2003)

I have had various Eheim cans leak over time and have replaced o-rings. Ever since I started greasing them every time I clean them, I haven't had a problem.


----------



## fishing12 (Dec 15, 2012)

mambee said:


> I have had various Eheim cans leak over time and have replaced o-rings. Ever since I started greasing them every time I clean them, I haven't had a problem.


 I purchased two used Eheim Pro 2228 filters from CL and both of them leaked when I tested them. I ordered two new O rings from the LFS. I cleaned up both o rings and lubed then heavily with Vaseline while I waited for the order to arrive and it worked great, no more leaks. I havent even used the new o rings and its been about three months. I also guarantee I just jinxed myself and will have to replace them both on the next round of maintenance!


----------



## Ensorcelled (Mar 1, 2011)

Interesting replies here. I have always lubed up my Fluval cans when I do monthy maintenance. I do it out of fear of leaks mainly, but I think its because fluval is renowned for leaks at the head seal. I also just use 100% petroleum jelly for the task. Never had any problems...yet! opcorn:


----------



## Skeezer (Jan 10, 2013)

Just got a Aquatop CF500 so asked them what the recommendation would be for oring maintenance. Following is the reply.

All of us here are firm believers in O-ring maintenance with the use of silicon based, copper free, lube. This is a great product, NAPA Sil-Glyde Silicone Lubricating Compound 8, that many customers have used and recommended.

We do not recommend Vasoline as it will actually deteriorate the rubber overtime due to its petroleum properties.

Consider lubing the barrel head o-ring and quick disconnect valve o-rings every six months or sooner.

Thank you


----------

